# CHEAp better than DIY co2 paintball system....



## Scholz

*CHEAp Co2 paintbaLL SYstem....StArts paGe 2*

Stand by for more information....

Tomorrow the system will be tested....


----------



## eternity302

ehhh.... I'm impatient! LOL!


----------



## target

^^ same, teasers are no fun


----------



## Scholz

Ok here is a teaser photo










total cost of system.... $43

kept the system as cheap as possible.... it is possible for a little more $$ to get a gauge on the regulator/needle valve. It would cost $10 more....

Will break down the part list and costs tomorrow after test....

have to fill the tanks with co2


----------



## eternity302

GAWWDD!! Spend that extra $10 pls!!! It would be NOTHING compared to a real CO2 system!!!
SPEND IT!!!! =) And write down the list, specific parts, where exactly you bought it.. the heck.. just buy a few of each when ur done and we'll come find you =) LOL!


----------



## Scholz

eternity302 said:


> GAWWDD!! Spend that extra $10 pls!!! It would be NOTHING compared to a real CO2 system!!!
> SPEND IT!!!! =) And write down the list, specific parts, where exactly you bought it.. the heck.. just buy a few of each when ur done and we'll come find you =) LOL!


I'll write it all out tomorrow.... I thought of just building like 5 of them and then listing them for sale but I'm an open source kinda guy and like to share information....

The extra 10 bucks just lets you know when you're low on co2.... and well that's pretty easy to tell : ) so why spend it? The idea of this project was to come up with a really afordable way to get good co2 into the tank. As DIY co2 can be problematic.... there are many options to this system you could even spend like 50 bucks more and get an electric solinoid system... you're then pushing the cost of a real system so why not just spend the extra bucks and get a real one.

This system is cheap.... anyone can pay the 43 bucks to setup their own.... and then you have good reliable co2 no problems.... My best guess is that the tank is going to last three months on my 15 gal tank....

so yeah more info tomorrow with full breakdown of everything...


----------



## eternity302

=) I seriously cant wait! You're awesome!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Is that a single stage regulator. What happens at the end of tank? Will it dump? The EOT dumps are the reason most people are going with the bigger, more expensive dual stage regulators now. Wouldn't be an issue in a bigger tank, but in a nano, you might end up with a lot of dead fish....don't ask me how I know. I still have a single stage regulator, but I never let that tank get low in CO2 now.


----------



## Scholz

don't know if it'll do an end of tank dump.... we'll see... It's just a single stage... the surface aggatation in my tank is so high I doubt that full blast co2 will do anything towards killing the tank.... I've got two diy bottle on it right now and i can bearly hold a good lvl of co2... This is still going to be better than DIY co2.... end of tank dump well we'll see... only one way to find out, actually two.... once i get the other valve for my second tank i can just get it filled with a little co2 and see how she goes...


also that's a good point on spending the 10 bucks more and getting a gauge...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Scholz said:


> only one way to find out, actually two.... once i get the other valve for my second tank i can just get it filled with a little co2 and see how she goes...
> 
> also that's a good point on spending the 10 bucks more and getting a gauge...


I agree on the gauge. And good idea to test it out. Basically the dump happens when the CO2 all goes gas, so if you put just a little in it, when the CO2 goes to all gas, supposedly the single stage regulators cannot manage it and all the gas escapes. Some people manage this with an LPR or an ideal needle valve, but at those prices, it would defeat your cheap build though...

Still, this is pretty cool. I hate DIY CO2.


----------



## Scholz

Here's the Parts List and Cost Breakdown...

The Best thing you can do is troll craigslist and ebay for cheap paintball tanks... Might as well get the 20 oz tanks don't see any reason to go small. False economy... I got a 20oz tank and a On Off Valve off of craigslist for 20 bucks... MAKE SURE THE HYDROTEST DATE IS GOOD! You don't want to go through the hassel of hydrotesting a tank extra $$$...Also ebay and craiglist is the best way to get the tanks, on off vavle, and the regulator...Also get two tanks...If you can. So you always have a full one ready to go. If that is out of your price range well then just get one...

Part List

1. Teflon Tape - Home Depo
2. Coupling - Home Depo
3. Washers - Home Depo
4. Paintball Tank 20oz - Craigslist / Ebay
5. Paintball On Off Vavle - Ebay
6. Co2 Line - Ebay / LFS
7. Co2 Glass Diffuser - Ebay
8. Co2 Check Valve - Ebay
9. Co2 Regulator - Ebay
10. Co2 Drop Checker - Ebay
11. Co2 Needle Valve / 2 Way Splitter ( Optional ) - Ebay

Cost List With Tax and Shipping Included

Teflon Tape and Coupling $3.56
Paintball Tank w On Off Valve $20
Second Paintball Tank $20
Second On Off Valve $15.42
Washers $2.23
Regulator $22.13
Galss Diffuser x 2 $6.99
Co2 Tubing $4.99
Co2 Check Valve $5.00
Co2 Drop checker $ 8.50
Co2 Needle Valve / 2 Way Splitter ( Optional ) $15.65

Total Cost $124.47

That's from Scratch and going with an extra tank and on off valve.

Cheapest Price Possible One tank, No check valve useing a diffuser you allready have and other things on hand etc...

Total $47 give or take a few

So here comes the sweet graffics and explanation part.....

The Bits!

Regulator from Ebay just search for co2 regulator and they come up...



















Here's a picture of the regulator with the gague that I'm pretty sure would work cost about $10 more than the cheap-o one I got.










The Coupling I used...$ 2.49 plus tax @ home depo



















Here's a Link To a Pro one that cost $15 plus shipping...

http://www.homebrewing.org/The-Adapter-CO2-regulator-to-Paintball-tank-Adapter_p_1122.html

The washer Used to make an airtight seal between the tank and the coupling. Not sure how long it will last as the co2 will probably eat away at it but they are cheap and you get two and only need one...










The On Off Valve For the Paintball Tank. You need this because the normal valve that comes with the Paintball tank is a pin valve and the regulator / coupling won't push the pin down to let the gas out. This Lets you turn the gas on and off with ease as well. If you get the $15 dollar pro coupling it'll work without the need for the on / off valve.










I'm going to get the optional Co2 Needle Valve / 2 Way Splitter as i like having two glass diffusers in my tank as the flow rate is really high and it ensures a good spread of the co2 throughout the tank... With the splitter you could run the co2 to two tanks!










The Glass Diffuser to diffuse the co2 into the tank... you could also use a co2 reactor or anything of your choice to get the co2 into the water...










A check valve is important! But.... I'm not running one. It stops water from crawling up the co2 line and entering the co2 tank. It's a one way flow valve here's a picture of one for love...










Co2 line is resistant to co2 as some line will be eaten away by it and others will let the co2 leak out...










Drop Checker lets you measure the amount of co2 in the water. At it's best it is 30 to 60 minutes behind. So after your tank hits the right co2 lvl 30 to 60 minutes later the color will change to green.... There are other good write ups out there about drop checkers I'm not going to explain it all here... Here's a photo of one for good measure though










Here's what my system looks like all put togeather. If you go my cheap route You'll have to test things to make sure it isn't leaking and also there is the possibility of when the tank gets low all the co2 turning to gas and flooding the tank...( not sure if that is going to happen ) the optional needle valve might help with that not sure.... Put Teflon tape on the treads on the tank and on the coupling to help prevent any co2 leaks...










Any question please just PM me!

Thanks,

Scholz


----------



## target

Pretty cool project. Looks really good.


----------



## Scholz

I guess I should have posted this in the DIY section....

*fingers crossed for sticky worthyness*


----------



## target

Scholz said:


> I guess I should have posted this in the DIY section....
> 
> *fingers crossed for sticky worthyness*


Lol, good luck.


----------



## effox

Nice post! I'm still fermenting Co2... Definitely not the same satisfaction.


----------



## alym

Nominated for sticky


----------



## eternity302

alym said:


> Nominated for sticky


Same here =) can we have a full picture of the completed co2?


----------



## Scholz

Just an update on this...

The seal in the regulator failed... so i've replaced it with a rubber plumbing one that matched....

no problems since works great... couldn't be happier with it.... well if it auto dosed my tank with xcel and fertz then maybe...


----------



## eternity302

I think i hear a new DIY coming =) Nice work!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, where's the DIY autodoser that you're going to start making for everyone, that's what I need.  And an auto water changer too.

Joking aside, this is a very cool project and I'm glad you're updating us with your experience with it. It'll benefit everyone who since it'll allow more people to be able to run pressurized CO2 (DIY CO2....blech!).


----------



## eternity302

AND when are you going to make that machine to brainwash your wife into washing your car without complaining?... oh wait... they already have that.. it's a bigger diamond!

=) Make the auto dosing.. a precise one.. so I dun even have to figure it out... reading every 2wheelsx2 post i can learning it...


----------

